# New Shoomade Chuck Key



## Digitallad (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys.
I decided to make a new chuck key for my Colchester Bantam Lathe. The old one was a welded one and even thou it worked it always bugged me. 
Here is some picks.





Comparison between the old and the new.

Best regards
Paul


----------

